# Black Friday Miracle



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I had decided that I would be crazy and brave the Black Friday crowds again this year. My normal routine is to go to Sports Authority and get one of the gift cards that they give out. My Office Manager was headed there as well, but she was one of those crazy people that started on Thursday night. I had planned to meet her at SA and who ever got there first would save a place in line for the other person. She was looking for a Go Pro Hero for her husband and I was there to get the gift card. As I got up and 2:30am, thinking am I really going to do this, I got a text from Mel saying she was first in line. I told her she was the cray one. I show up at 4am to SA and get to be second in line. I did bring hot chocolate to her for saving my place for 2 hours. At 5am the store opened and in we go. I told the guy behind me that I would get him a shopping cart as he wanted to get some golf clubs and I was not getting anything special. I got my gift card and then got the shopping cart for the guy behind me. I left him and then scratched off my gift card. To my surprise I scratched off the card and got the $500 gift card!! I couldn't believe it! I'm never this lucky. Here is the proof!

[attachment=1:1jqlc7fa]500 Dollars.jpg[/attachment:1jqlc7fa]

WOW I still couldn't believe it! So my game plan changed from getting something cheesy to getting a new shotgun! I have always "needed" another one so I didn't have to borrow one so I could take both of my boys with me and we all have a gun to hunt. I decided on a Bennelli Nova. I didn't have a gun that shot 3.5" shells and wanted to have option. So I filled out the paperwork and then was told I needed to wait until the BCI opened at 9am. Kent at the gun counter told me he would call me when everything went through. I picked it up later that day. Wow was I ever excited!

Well I decided that I had better try it out before Christmas. A friend of mine from the forum (JackandAllie) wanted to go chukar hunting. We headed out to one area and he found a couple of chukars but didn't get one. He still has to cross that one off the list. We went to another area and within a 100 yards we jumped some more birds. Again he didn't get a shot off, but at least he saw where they went. I followed him from up above, but no birds. I couldn't see him, but thought he was going through this ravine. So I decided to go across it as well. As I got down a little ways all of a sudden I hear a flush behind me. I turn and pull up with my new gun and one shot, one kill.

[attachment=0:1jqlc7fa]Chukar & gun.jpg[/attachment:1jqlc7fa]

Well we didn't see anymore birds and it was starting to get late, so we headed home.  I was feeling pretty good about shooting 100% and getting my first chukar in along time.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, certainly worth missing a few hours of sleep!

BTW what is the range of the gift cards? Most are just like $20 or so and $500 is the grand prize?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice work! I better start doing the Black Friday thing... I could use a new shotgun too!


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

They gave away 80 cards this year. One $500, two $250's, four $100's and eight $50's and 16 $25's. I've been doing this for the past 3 years. It was nice that it paid off so nicely.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

That does make for a pretty sweet day indeed. Good for you man!!!!! Glad it was a hunter that won the prize not a liberal loser hunter hating chode wagon (tee hee).


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

tigerpincer said:


> That does make for a pretty sweet day indeed. Good for you man!!!!! Glad it was a hunter that won the prize not a liberal loser hunter hating chode wagon (tee hee).


 :lol: HAHAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

The manager that was there did say that was the first time he had seen anyone buy a gun with the gift card. He said they usually waste it on other stuff.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

The Benelli Nova's are nice guns. I love how easily you can strip them while in the field. Comes in handy when you're in a muddy field slopping around after geese, although I've rarely had any jamming issues with mine. They are about as bullet proof as they come!


----------

